# Diving in to MP



## smittenkitten (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello All

I'm going to take the plunge and order some MP soap.  I have a few questions.

Is it as simple as it sounds, do I just melt and pour?  Or does it have to be done at a specific temperature?

Can I add stuff to it other than FO & EO, things like salt and dried herbs?

What actually is MP soap made of, because the ingredients look the same as CP soap ingredients, so whats the difference?

Many q's so thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

I didnt do MP soap very long but let me see if I can answer your questions. 

Yes, you just melt and pour. Low Temp if direct heat, but i would suggest a double boiler method... like melting chocolate. 

Yes you add stuff to it like FO's, EO's etc. If adding ingredients like "additivies" its 1 tsp per pound of soap. (it could be 1 tablespoon) 
fragrance to your liking but no more than a Tablespoon per lb, as I remember how I did it. 

MP soap can be made of various things, its not made like CP soap. You can find a good base if you look. I used a local soapmaker supply company (Soap Saloon) when I did make MP soap, I dont remember what as in the base, but you just have to look around. This is where you dont have too many choices like CP, there is no control over whats in the base. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

I do strictly M&P, it is really as easy as it sounds.  I have a lot of fun doing it.  i usually order 25lb blocks of base from www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com  their prices are great and I usually get my base in about 1 day.

If you have any other questions, let me know I will be happy to help


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a good simple link.

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei=UTF ... 1&.intl=us

I think the best tip I can give you is to keep a mister bottle of rubbing alcohol on hand. You can use it for a variety of things.

1) After you pour the soap into the mold, you will probably have bubbles. Bubbles on a finished bar is a sure sign of a beginner. It is easy to mist those bubbles w/ alcohol, they will pop & the alcohol will evaporate.

2) If you end up w/ finger prints or dust, etc on your finished soap (like if they are sitting out @ a show or you don't get around to wrapping them right away) mist them w/ alcohol, the finger prints/dust will vanish & the alcohol will evaporate.

3) If you want to make layered soap, pour your 1st layer & let it harden, them mist heavily with alcohol   be sure to pour your second layer  BEFORE the alcohol dries/evaporates. This will make the layers stick together. If you do not, the layers WILL pop apart.

4) Chunks, toys &  insert are the same as above (#3) if you pour a bar of soap & want to drop chunks of anothe soap color int it, or a toy, etc, mist the chunks, toy, etc or they will not stick inside the bar & when the bar is used the chunks will begin to pop out & break the bar ito pieces.

Rubbing alcohol is your friend!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Here is a good simple link.
> 
> http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei=UTF ... 1&.intl=us
> 
> ...


Great advice as usual, Tab!  :wink:


----------

